# Heritage Energy Systems Model 24



## KodiakII (Jan 17, 2011)

I am currently in the process of installing the above mentioned stove,  I bought it used a few years ago for 50 bucks.  Has anyone here had any experience with them?  Other than the tag on the back I have no other information.  It's an all steel stove with no firebrick on the inside, and I think it might be a catalytic model...there is a lever on the side that closes an internal damper.  Any advice or input on this stove would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## begreen (Jan 17, 2011)

Aw cmon, we don't get to see it's face?

I'm not sure if this will help or if it applies to this stove,  but it looks like they had a novel secondary combustion system that was engaged when the bypass was closed. The whole thing looks like a sliding secondary baffle on the Cartier models. 
http://cannedheat.com/images/Heritage/forms/Cartier-Renaissance-Manual.pdf


----------



## KodiakII (Feb 27, 2011)

Here finally is a picture of the stove just out of storage.  As you can see it is still a work in progress, haven't decided on what to put behind it yet.  After the final loose ends are tied up for the WETT inspection it should be time to mothball it for the summer.


----------



## begreen (Feb 27, 2011)

Can't wait to hear how it burns for you. That is an interesting stove. Where is the air intake control? Can you post a picture of the inside?


----------



## KodiakII (Feb 27, 2011)

Hope it works out for us.  We eventually want to buy either an Esse or Flame View by Margin.  Haven't bought any oil this year, saved money but our St.Croix Greenfield has been running pretty much on the pin all the time.  No matter how it works (the wood stove) it will take the strain off the corn stove and possibly make our 200 year old wind tunnel we call home a little more comfortable.  Don't know what to do to clean it up, either buy a can of stove polish (if they still make it), or "borrow" a can of black heat paint from work.


----------



## begreen (Feb 28, 2011)

It looks like the air control is located to the rear on the left top side? I'm wondering now if it's thermostatic. The right side control looks like the secondary bypass control. One position should be for starting the stove and warming it up. And I'm guessing the other position would be for the secondary reburn. Take a flash light and look up toward the top interior of the firebox and watch what happens as that control is worked. 

In the firebox, is the plate on the left side loose? It almost looks like there should be a mate for it on the right side.


----------



## KodiakII (Feb 28, 2011)

Doesn't appear to be any sort of thermostatic control on the air control...just a length of bead chain going to a damper.  The control on the rh side moves a big damper on the inside of the stove...I  assume it diverts the gases so they flow through the opening on the rh back side of the fire box and into some kind of re-burn chamber.  The plate on the lh side of the firebox is firmly welded in place,  and there is no evidence that there was ever a matching plate on the rh side.  When I first bought the stove I thought maybe it was a catalytic model, but advice I have received has led me to think other wise.  I wasn't really looking forward to replacing a cat in a stove this age so I was some what relieved.  I have been searching for a manual, but the closest thing I could find was the link that was given to me.


----------



## begreen (Feb 28, 2011)

Interesting design. I'm looking forward to hearing how it burns for you.


----------



## Jimbob (Feb 28, 2011)

Try contacting them:

Heritage Energy Systems
4 Stewart Road, 
Collingwood, ON 
L9Y 4K1
Canada
(705) 445-5650
 Wood and gas stoves fireplace inserts and fireplaces. Toll Free:888-403-0033 Fax Number:705-445-4273


----------



## KodiakII (Mar 3, 2011)

My hopes were dashed...number is no longer in service.


----------



## Bobc (Mar 16, 2011)

My cottage has a Heritage Model 24 Regular wood stove that looks identical to yours.
It was purchased by the previous owner in 1984. I have the owner's manual for it.
BTW, there should be a layer of fire brick in the bottom of the stove.


----------



## begreen (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey Bob, thanks for helping out and welcome to the forums.


----------



## KodiakII (Mar 16, 2011)

Again welcome to the forum, and thanks for your reply.  I haven't run it yet (insurance), so am interested in how you would rate it...wood consumption, output, smoke etc.  Is there any way you could scan and send me a copy of the manual?  Yes there is a layer of fire brick in the bottom...just hard to see in my photos.


----------



## KodiakII (Apr 16, 2011)

First burn with good dry hard wood.  Temp easily maintained from 600 to 800 in the flue, and surprise surprise from an old non epa stove- NO VISIBLE SMOKE!


----------

